# Cane Toads



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I keep seeing photos like these about, do they reach this size in captivity?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> I keep seeing photos like these about, do they reach this size in captivity?



arnt they where like the biggest pest in the world...... well austrlia lol


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

watched a program on these and they reckon because they are cannabalistic they eat the smaller specimins of their species leaving only the larger ones, therefore the large gene is passed on meaning they keep getting bigger and bigger. 
They were trying to stop them getting to Darwin (in Oz) and they were catching up to 100 in a single night, freezing them and making them into fertilizer. People were shooting them, whacking them with sticks, smashing their heads in with hammers etc etc was not nice. Understand their a pest though


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

gecko_steve said:


> watched a program on these and they reckon because they are cannabalistic they eat the smaller specimins of their species leaving only the larger ones, therefore the large gene is passed on meaning they keep getting bigger and bigger.
> They were trying to stop them getting to Darwin (in Oz) and they were catching up to 100 in a single night, freezing them and making them into fertilizer. People were shooting them, whacking them with sticks, smashing their heads in with hammers etc etc was not nice. Understand their a pest though


Aye considered a pest but sometimes available in the pet trade. Would make sense about the genetics though, apparently they were introduced to kill the cane beetle and only started off with 20 of them.


----------



## moloch gibbon (Aug 12, 2008)

Must get a couple for the mother in law (if I can get anyone to swap me!:lol2


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

dont canes also have poison glands ? so that when larger animals eat the cane they also kill them as well as the cane eating smaller pray.

so they are killing off all types of other animals ( food chain )


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

MrKing said:


> dont canes also have poison glands ? so that when larger animals eat the cane they also kill them as well as the cane eating smaller pray.
> 
> so they are killing off all types of other animals ( food chain )


Yep, this is true.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

thats a bloody huge toad!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

MrKing said:


> dont canes also have poison glands ? so that when larger animals eat the cane they also kill them as well as the cane eating smaller pray.
> 
> so they are killing off all types of other animals ( food chain )


yes and if i am right they are the ones you lick to get a trip


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

> yes and if i am right they are the ones you lick to get a trip


__________________
no thats the colarado river toad:2thumb:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

The largest cane toads come from the interior of Suriname in South America where they can grow to exceed 38 centimetres SVL and weight of over 2.65 kilograms.

Heres a pic of 1 of my Suriname giant bufo marinus toads.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

MrKing said:


> dont canes also have poison glands ?


Canes excrete bufotenin, when handled alot you will feel a stinging sensation. I know the feeling all too well.


----------



## jamiethensnakeman (Sep 25, 2008)

*cane toads*

there are the biggest toad in the world and there are talking every snake/lizard out in australi as the peadator eats them the cane toads spurts posinouse liquid out of there cheeks and kills the snake or lizard trying to eat them


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

So who watched Austin Stevens last night then?? Loads of the toads all hoping about. Crazy to imagine it all started with the introduction of 101 specimens.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I seen it.

Was that a WTF he was photoing.

It's weird to see how arid the environment was and still there's a treefrog.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

My college has a cane toad :flrt: he's a beast, nowhere near as big as the one in that pic though!!!!!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

They are regarded as pests in Austrailia and have poison glands i think.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> They are regarded as pests in Austrailia and have poison glands i think.


Those thumping great parotid gland behind their eyes.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Nah it was a was magnificent tree frog _Litoria splendida, _very closely related though. It was awesome looking, looked so perfect when it was swimming with its huge legs. Gorgeous.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> Nah it was a was magnificent tree frog _Litoria splendida, _very closely related though. It was awesome looking, looked so perfect when it was swimming with its huge legs. Gorgeous.


That it was (magnificent) are they available??

I loved seeing it swim. you don't expect treefrogs to do it.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah it looked so comfortable swimming. What I was thinking was WHERE ARE THE TREES, there didn't seem to be any trees or plants, what was it doing there lol.

As for being available I'm not sure, they are also known as Splendid tree frogs so maybe worth a search.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I was particularly impressed by the subtle colouration. Bright green in a red desert?


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I doubt theyll ever reach that in captivity


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

you have to realise that holding a frog/toad by its back legs like that makes them look 3-4 times bigger than when they are all "folded" up as normal! :lol2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## clc136 (Feb 14, 2008)

i caught one that big when i was working in central america, i didnt know what it was at the time, and my boss told me it was poisonous and would kill me if i had a cut on my hand! 
found out afterwards it was only guna kill me if i was a cat or dog, and id eaten it.
but they do make you trip if you lick one, make you quite ill as well though


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a few cane toads and often use them at shows. I recently did a show for an Australian family based around native species (they were home sick) when I produced a cane toad they freaked ! Aussies hate them..........apparently !

Cane Toads were introduced to Australia to help control the cane beetle, however since they have become a major pest and serious threat to the native Fauna(which have not evolved with cane toads and therefore have no defence to their toxins). Cane toads are very toxic and can kill or at least make very ill anything that consumes them or accidental ingests cane toad toxin (which appears as a milky substance from the parotid glands on the side of their heads).
An adult Cane toad can produce between 20.000 - 30, 000 eggs during a breeding cycle......which ads up to a lot of toads ! especially as predation on the young is limited to other cane toads and I believe only one species of Australian snake the Keelback.


----------



## Loushaz (Sep 2, 2008)

*toads*

I have three adult colorado's for sale if your interested lol and a small compared to that cane toad


----------



## Loushaz (Sep 2, 2008)

*toads*

anyone???????????


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Loushaz said:


> I have three adult colorado's for sale if your interested lol and a small compared to that cane toad


Is that B. alvarius?

PMed you


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

retri said:


> yes and if i am right they are the ones you lick to get a trip


 But where to though? And can it ever be a viable substitute for the national express coach?:whistling2:


----------

